# CDSP 8x12DL with Dirac live 3.0 (Skip 2.0 all together on this o e)



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I downloaded the new update for the CDSP with Dirac 3.0 here 





C-DSP 8x12 DL


The miniDSP C-DSP 8x12DL is a multichannel Digital Signal Processor (DSP) targeting mobile / car audio installations. The audio configuration of 8 x inputs (analog and digital) by 12 x outputs is perfect for multi-way setups and easily controllable from Win/Mac platforms. The platform support...




www.minidsp.com






Anyway ....my review is it’s badass... works excellent. No bugs yet.

Got a very sick sounding tune. Very very nice.
Sound stage even farther clutter less... 

The clutter from cars stereos really hides detail badly because the reflections and such... this really does a excellent job...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Been using 3.0 for a few weeks now, no real bugs, but a couple quirks to get used to compared to Dirac 1.0.

Launching Dirac Live from within the plug in being one of them! Doesn't recognize the DSP is connected if you open Dirac Live directly.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

What improvement did they implement vs v2.0?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

lucas569 said:


> What improvement did they implement vs v2.0?


2.0 and 3.0 are basically the same... There is a list of the different revisions and what was implemented on the Dirac Live Website.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like the 3.0 software - especially the aesthetic of the volume setting screen and the measurement screen. The diagram of the chair is very useful for me - hovering over the ‘Next’ location - and it tells you exactly what the mic position is - very helpful. 

I also like the filter screen - took some getting used to (still in that process as I did a 7 channel yesterday and Ryan instructed me on the 4 groups). I’m really enjoying the results I’m getting with the new software. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

What they did not do which I completely thought they would have in multi channel is to make all channels have the same polarity that is to say to tune in multi channel , And have all the outputs sum to the same shape ..

So as far as the head related things it’s only on groups between left and right inputs 

It kind of confused me setting up a second order filter array but I got it figure it out had to run it twice to get the results I wanted and ended up having to use a two channel box in front of it again but the end result is significantly better 

Intelligibility is a massive improvement over 1.0 I can hear exactly the lyrics perfectly clearly in just about any truc intelligibility is a massive improvement over 1.0 I can hear exactly the lyrics perfectly clearly in just about any track now , like in my home system with just about any volume I want to listen ..

To me that is extremely important to have very good intelligibility the details really really pops out now ...

I’ve moved away from fourth order completely now I’m strictly second order of everything including the base management Side... that really made a massive improvement also.... The nice thing with this software you can run second order and a four-way and get pretty astonishing results long as you mind your polarities on your cross over array holy crap that’s very good .


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Subbing.

My Mercedes build is nearing completion. We have a DDRC22D and a 8x12DL installed. I plan on doing multichannel Dirac on the 8x12 and then a 2 channel Dirac on the DDRC in front of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

subterFUSE said:


> Subbing.
> 
> My Mercedes build is nearing completion. We have a DDRC22D and a 8x12DL installed. I plan on doing multichannel Dirac on the 8x12 and then a 2 channel Dirac on the DDRC in front of that.
> 
> ...


You’re gonna love that **** man 😉


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend has it that if you add a third Dirac You will hit the elusive brown note, jizz will come out of your ears from the sonic Nirvana and then you die with a permanent grin on your face. Good times! 😁


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

lucas569 said:


> Legend has it that if you add a third Dirac You will hit the elusive brown note, jizz will come out of your ears from the sonic Nirvana and then you die with a permanent grin on your face. Good times! 😁


I actually did it..... except I tried a linear phase filter with rephase using the analog inputs on the cdsp and so it was toslink>ddrc22d >2x4hd>cdsp 
So the cdsp had 4 analog inputs 2 were to bass management and 2 for highs and had filter linearization on the fir... and nothing else 
It was virtually the same..the 22d seemed to take care of the phase twist good enough .... so I took it off.... the curiosity was killin me tho


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Out of nowhere they bust out 3.0 after completely ignoring any requests about future updates for years. Still I'll take it and be happy with it. Makes me feel a little better about taking so long on my install. Fantastic stuff from miniDSP!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> I actually did it..... except I tried a linear phase filter with rephase using the analog inputs on the cdsp and so it was toslink>ddrc22d >2x4hd>cdsp
> So the cdsp had 4 analog inputs 2 were to bass management and 2 for highs and had filter linearization on the fir... and nothing else
> It was virtually the same..the 22d seemed to take care of the phase twist good enough .... so I took it off.... the curiosity was killin me tho


My signal path will be:

iPad Pro > USB-C > RME DAC > AES digital > DDRC22D > Coaxial > CDSP > RCA analog > amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you delete a tune/remove filters from Dirac 3.0? 

I changed my setup and can’t figure out how to remove my old tunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Only way is to clear all 4 slots through the plug-in:


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn. I’m kind of itching to try Dirac. Andy I’ve been out of the game. You’re pulling me back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

tonynca said:


> Damn. I’m kind of itching to try Dirac. Andy I’ve been out of the game. You’re pulling me back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it !!!!
Although I’m on to a whole new level now .... to be continued


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Okay I've read all 50 something pages of the other 8x12DL post, Erin's review, and pretty much anything else out there but am wondering if there is a consensus on the 9 mic positions for a "chair" one seat tune? And 2 seat? Also I've read lately where several are having crosstalk issues between channels and to use 1-6 for left and 7-12 right channels... It was mentioned possibly that's how the 2 onboard DAC's are separated. Thoughts/comments? I'm excited to be making the swap Sunday from my dsp.3 to the 8x12DL and trying to clear any confusion I have. Anxiously anticipating the spaceship!!! "T" minus 48 hours!!! TIA, Dave


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

2 onboard 


DaveG said:


> Okay I've read all 50 something pages of the other 8x12DL post, Erin's review, and pretty much anything else out there but am wondering if there is a consensus on the 9 mic positions for a "chair" one seat tune? And 2 seat? Also I've read lately where several are having crosstalk issues between channels and to use 1-6 for left and 7-12 right channels... It was mentioned possibly that's how the 2 onboard DAC's are separated. Thoughts/comments? I'm excited to be making the swap Sunday from my dsp.3 to the 8x12DL and trying to clear any confusion I have. Anxiously anticipating the spaceship!!! "T" minus 48 hours!!! TIA, Dave


2 Dacs?
I thought it was a single chip / codec driven dac,.... not understanding 

So let’s just get this straight.

dirac live can’t (and never will that I am aware of ) do a two seat tune .... okay we’re done talking about this now ...

a 2seat tune images good in both sides of car.... you absolutely must have equalized path lengths to achieve this...
there is some DSP trickery that can help get there , but in a car ... you have to be under .5ms or it won’t work correct , not that that is out of the way 

Dirac sofa “wide” is a one seat tune with wide imaging for a sofa with toe people, but the center of the sofa is the sweet spot ...

Listen up, Dirac live is for home audio not for car audio .... it’s not a car specific algorithm... 

the path lengths are simply too short to get a two seat tune done right by Dirac live .... it’s a one seat tune

you have to understand propagation vs modulation to fully understand the principles and how Dirac always aligns to the first measurement.....

If it had two first measurement points one for each side of sofa ... different story , it’s not


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

oabeieo said:


> 2 onboard
> 
> 2 Dacs?
> I thought it was a single chip / codec driven dac,.... not understanding
> ...


Sorry dude didn't mean to get you all excited! And here is a copy and paste from the minidsp forum:

"So heard back from tech and they are shipping my cdsp back.
It seems, according to the engineers, that the sound coming through is a result of crosstalk resulting from wrong routing.

They recommend the following routing for my case (3-way front stage + mono sub)


Left Input & Right Input -> Output 1 (SUB)
Left Input -> Output 3 (LMB), Output 4 (LMR), Output 5 (LTW)
Right Input -> Output 7 (RMB), Output 8 (RMR), Output 9 (RTW)

I don't know if this will work but I'm crossing my fingers that it will, and I'll certainly try it once the cdsp arrives and report back." Link to whole thread: MiniDSP : Sound on muted outputs (1/2)

Best 9 mic positions in your experience?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry wasn’t excited.... wife torchering me so I came off ... excited ... lol ... no more like dushy... I apologize 

Sorry I’m reading now will replay next post


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DaveG said:


> Sorry dude didn't mean to get you all excited! And here is a copy and paste from the minidsp forum:
> 
> "So heard back from tech and they are shipping my cdsp back.
> It seems, according to the engineers, that the sound coming through is a result of crosstalk resulting from wrong routing.
> ...


The mini DSP eangineers are the shi* t 
they are some super talented audio engineers, in HK I don’t think it’s more than just a few doods that manage everything. (And maybe a couple full time support ppl for each language) 

we’re not talking about brand X or brand A or Z (we know who they all are) that build really rad car audio stuff and DSP.... there focus is everywhere, they have a DSP guy that is hired to do DSP and may not know audio.....a d has to learn it. There’s DSP ppl from radio comms to cell tower engineering and all kinds of DSP for all types of machinery etc etc .... RF a big one....

Mini DSP focuses only on audio DSP , they know it and are an entire team dedicated to audio DSP...

And subsequently who has the best DSP available.... no questions asked 

So if they say do that I believe them. 
they know the signal routing very well

Here’s a true store (now voice texting) 

When I first bought the 2 x 4 HD when it first came out when my car would be frozen outside the processor took like five minutes to warm up it would make a funny sound within an hour they sent me an email with a resistor to take off the board and they were right fix the problem they know their **** I would try


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Okay I've read all 50 something pages of the other 8x12DL post, Erin's review, and pretty much anything else out there but am wondering if there is a consensus on the 9 mic positions for a "chair" one seat tune? And 2 seat? Also I've read lately where several are having crosstalk issues between channels and to use 1-6 for left and 7-12 right channels... It was mentioned possibly that's how the 2 onboard DAC's are separated. Thoughts/comments? I'm excited to be making the swap Sunday from my dsp.3 to the 8x12DL and trying to clear any confusion I have. Anxiously anticipating the spaceship!!! "T" minus 48 hours!!! TIA, Dave


I have the regular 8x12, and have noticed no crosstalk at all, and it's the same hardware.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just an fyi. You have to have windows 10 to run Dirac 3.0


I haven't had Dirac installed in the new car in almost a year. Just haven't gotten around to putting a system in it fully. Been doing some wild custom stuff with the amp rack im building. 

So i YouTube'd dirac 3.0 software and saw there was 3 options. wide image/ focused/ really focused image. 

Is that in the c-dsp dl as well? If so. Thoughts?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

ckirocz28 said:


> I have the regular 8x12, and have noticed no crosstalk at all, and it's the same hardware.


I was one with crosstalk using RCA input. Switched to optical input and no more crosstalk. Posted in thread over on minidsp.

[QUOTE="I’ve moved away from fourth order completely now I’m strictly second order of everything including the base management Side... that really made a massive improvement also.... The nice thing with this software you can run second order and a four-way and get pretty astonishing results long as you mind your polarities on your cross over array holy crap that’s very good .
[/QUOTE]
Have always used and preferred 2nd order slopes even before the cdsp. Do you prefer LR or BW? Was thinking of taking some measurements with higher slopes 48db, so don’t even bother? Have you tried first order?
I rode around with the same tune for the longest time ever. It sounded amazing but output wasn’t what it could be. Overall i was happy with it and didnt feel the need to run out and change things. Well now got the output and chasing the “perfect” curve.
Do tell what to be continued means
Thanks


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Petererc said:


> I was one with crosstalk using RCA input. Switched to optical input and no more crosstalk. Posted in thread over on


I will use both Toslink and low level rca for inputs. Did you have to route as was suggested?


Left Input & Right Input -> Output 1 (SUB)
Left Input -> Output 3 (LMB), Output 4 (LMR), Output 5 (LTW)
Right Input -> Output 7 (RMB), Output 8 (RMR), Output 9 (RTW)

Gonna look a mess if this is the way I have to run my RCA's! What 9 mic positions are you using? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

DaveG said:


> I will use both Toslink and low level rca for inputs. Did you have to route as was suggested?
> 
> 
> Left Input & Right Input -> Output 1 (SUB)
> ...


I didn’t change my routing so i dont know. With Toslink the crosstalk went away. If using RCA i would do what minidsp suggests.
I use the middle, focused imaging. 13 measures. First is right at nose, then others between shoulders and top of head accordingly. 
Once you get it installed and mess around with it for a while it will all come together and you will have a grin ear to ear when you get it


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DaveG said:


> I will use both Toslink and low level rca for inputs. Did you have to route as was suggested?
> 
> 
> Left Input & Right Input -> Output 1 (SUB)
> ...


so did they say that it’s from the analog specifically.....

If I was having that I woulda just unplug the rcas .. thanks for digging this info for us


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've had mine installed for a week now and not noticed any crosstalk issues using the RCA inputs. Tried a couple different Dirac tunes, but need to dial in on which house curve I want to use, not a fan of the default curve in my current setup. 

Also, huge shoutout to @oabeieo for helping me get things setup and running. He spent a bunch of time texting and talking with me on the phone while getting this setup and it was a big help! Thanks again.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Sorry dude didn't mean to get you all excited! And here is a copy and paste from the minidsp forum:
> 
> "So heard back from tech and they are shipping my cdsp back.
> It seems, according to the engineers, that the sound coming through is a result of crosstalk resulting from wrong routing.
> ...


Gonna post this here so it'll maybe help some of those with crosstalk issues, messaged to another member.

I did have crosstalk, I just never noticed before! Muting channels 9 through 12 stops it, channels 11 and 12 add the most crosstalk, channels 9 and 10 add slightly less (3 or 6 db), channels 7 and 8 add a barely audible amount. The crosstalk is almost unaffected by any eq or crossover settings on the offending (9-12) channels, changing eq or crossover settings changes the crosstalk sound but not in a way consistent with the settings. Muting those 4 outputs at the output, the mixer, or the input stops the crosstalk. I don't know if the crosstalk is output to all channels, I didn't investigate that deeply, I just reconfigured everything to avoid using those channels.
A couple of ideas to avoid this problem, maybe run mids and tweets from those channels so you won't really hear the crosstalk in midbasses or subs (might stiill hear it), or feed those channels with a lowpassed signal that won't be heard in mids or tweets (could be lowpassed with crossover biquads in the input eq). I haven't tried either of these, yet.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

ckirocz28 said:


> Gonna post this here so it'll maybe help some of those with crosstalk issues, messaged to another member.
> 
> I did have crosstalk, I just never noticed before! Muting channels 9 through 12 stops it, channels 11 and 12 add the most crosstalk, channels 9 and 10 add slightly less (3 or 6 db), channels 7 and 8 add a barely audible amount. The crosstalk is almost unaffected by any eq or crossover settings on the offending (9-12) channels, changing eq or crossover settings changes the crosstalk sound but not in a way consistent with the settings. Muting those 4 outputs at the output, the mixer, or the input stops the crosstalk. I don't know if the crosstalk is output to all channels, I didn't investigate that deeply, I just reconfigured everything to avoid using those channels.
> A couple of ideas to avoid this problem, maybe run mids and tweets from those channels so you won't really hear the crosstalk in midbasses or subs (might stiill hear it), or feed those channels with a lowpassed signal that won't be heard in mids or tweets (could be lowpassed with crossover biquads in the input eq). I haven't tried either of these, yet.


Well now you've got me curious if I have it but never noticed? What exactly were you listening for, and/or how could you tell? Did you just mute those channels to check and notice a difference? 

Also, on a side-note how do you like those Anarchy woofers? I'm looking to do an all XBL^2 front stage as well with the M3 carbons, and KAXBLTWT, but wasn't sure how well the anarchy's held up (I also need to check on depth). Thanks.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

ckirocz28 said:


> Gonna post this here so it'll maybe help some of those with crosstalk issues, messaged to another member.
> 
> I did have crosstalk, I just never noticed before! Muting channels 9 through 12 stops it, channels 11 and 12 add the most crosstalk, channels 9 and 10 add slightly less (3 or 6 db), channels 7 and 8 add a barely audible amount. The crosstalk is almost unaffected by any eq or crossover settings on the offending (9-12) channels, changing eq or crossover settings changes the crosstalk sound but not in a way consistent with the settings. Muting those 4 outputs at the output, the mixer, or the input stops the crosstalk. I don't know if the crosstalk is output to all channels, I didn't investigate that deeply, I just reconfigured everything to avoid using those channels.
> A couple of ideas to avoid this problem, maybe run mids and tweets from those channels so you won't really hear the crosstalk in midbasses or subs (might stiill hear it), or feed those channels with a lowpassed signal that won't be heard in mids or tweets (could be lowpassed with crossover biquads in the input eq). I haven't tried either of these, yet.


Well, now that I've finished up with my new 3-way front stage install and fired everything up last night, I now have the crosstalk issue... Forgot what the solution was last night, but remembered reading about it and found this thread again. I'm going to try the solution above and will report back on whether it fixes the issue or not. If this doesn't work, I'll try routing everything like MiniDSP suggested in previous posts. And if that doesn't work I'll just go Toslink, I was planning on this eventually anyway, but was going to wait.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

squiers007 said:


> Well now you've got me curious if I have it but never noticed? What exactly were you listening for, and/or how could you tell? Did you just mute those channels to check and notice a difference?
> 
> Also, on a side-note how do you like those Anarchy woofers? I'm looking to do an all XBL^2 front stage as well with the M3 carbons, and KAXBLTWT, but wasn't sure how well the anarchy's held up (I also need to check on depth). Thanks.


I saw someone else post about it, so I checked mine by muting the front stage, and I had crosstalk too (some sound remained even though muted).
The Anarchy's are just stupid loud as midbasses high passed at 40 hz and fed 300 watts each, not nearly as loud (but still surprising) running as subs with 125-150 watts each, they bottom with more power and no high pass. I think the mounting depth is @93 mm.
And, the M3 Carbons are not XBL^2, can't have everything I guess.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

ckirocz28 said:


> I saw someone else post about it, so I checked mine by muting the front stage, and I had crosstalk too (some sound remained even though muted).
> The Anarchy's are just stupid loud as midbasses high passed at 40 hz and fed 300 watts each, not nearly as loud (but still surprising) running as subs with 125-150 watts each, they bottom with more power and no high pass. I think the mounting depth is @93 mm.
> And, the M3 Carbons are not XBL^2, can't have everything I guess.


I would love to try the Anarchy's out some day, just not sure I have the depth for it without needing to mount them to the door card... might give it a shot since they are so cheap. If it doesn't work out I could make a pretty sweet dual opposed sub for my garage! Also, I did notice the new M3's are not XBL^2, but they still sound great to me!

I ended up trying both tricks to get the crosstalk to stop. First was muting all the channels not in use (9-12), this did not have any effect. Next, I ended up changing all the routing and RCA outputs so that my Left channel was on outputs 1-4 and my Right channel was on outputs 7-10. This also did not help! Agh, this was so frustrating last night. The last thing I want to try is a factory reset and then loading the Left/Right configuration to see if that fixes it. 

My biggest question right now is what signals are being sent where with this cross talk? Are the xovers still active? It appears the xovers still work, but I'd like to confirm. I will probably reach out to MiniDSP on this as well through their forum, but I'm guessing they'll ask me to send my unit in which I'm not to thrilled about. If I can confirm that the signals from L are not getting to R and its only "talking" on the same side then I'll likely not worry about it, especially if I can confirm the xovers are still active. I plan to use my oscilloscope for this using various tones in the bandpass of each driver and then in the xover regions, also use L or R tones to see if they are isolated.

Anyone have other thoughts? @oabeieo


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

got 3.1.1 

so far so good
Magical as always


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

squiers007 said:


> I would love to try the Anarchy's out some day, just not sure I have the depth for it without needing to mount them to the door card... might give it a shot since they are so cheap. If it doesn't work out I could make a pretty sweet dual opposed sub for my garage! Also, I did notice the new M3's are not XBL^2, but they still sound great to me!
> 
> I ended up trying both tricks to get the crosstalk to stop. First was muting all the channels not in use (9-12), this did not have any effect. Next, I ended up changing all the routing and RCA outputs so that my Left channel was on outputs 1-4 and my Right channel was on outputs 7-10. This also did not help! Agh, this was so frustrating last night. The last thing I want to try is a factory reset and then loading the Left/Right configuration to see if that fixes it.
> 
> ...


Did you ever fix this problem?


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

doeboy said:


> Did you ever fix this problem?


Yes, turned out not to be a crosstalk issue at all. I had mixed up some of my RCA cables and was sending my mid range signal to my tweets, really lucky I didn't blow them out actually. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> Yes, turned out not to be a crosstalk issue at all. I had mixed up some of my RCA cables and was sending my mid range signal to my tweets, really lucky I didn't blow them out actually.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


That’s the one thing about the mini dsp having just found one, the software is awful, it’s not very user friendly, it’s not easy to see if mistakes have been made, in fact I’d say it’s the worst dsp software I’ve ever used purely because everything is so separated, perhaps it’s because I’ve been spoilt by helix and it’s fantastic gui… I can live without the features set of the helix and with ten bands of eq, but it gives me nightmares and I’m now returning the processor as I found myself checking and double checking all the settings just because it is so not obvious how stuff is set 😒


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

dumdum said:


> That’s the one thing about the mini dsp having just found one, the software is awful, it’s not very user friendly, it’s not easy to see if mistakes have been made, in fact I’d say it’s the worst dsp software I’ve ever used purely because everything is so separated, perhaps it’s because I’ve been spoilt by helix and it’s fantastic gui… I can live without the features set of the helix and with ten bands of eq, but it gives me nightmares and I’m now returning the processor as I found myself checking and double checking all the settings just because it is so not obvious how stuff is set


To clarify, my mixup had nothing to do with the MiniDSP and was with my rcas at the amp. Once you get a feel for the GUI I don't find it difficult to navigate at so or tell/verify how things are set. Dirac really is pretty amazing and worth trying out imo. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> To clarify, my mixup had nothing to do with the MiniDSP and was with my rcas at the amp. Once you get a feel for the GUI I don't find it difficult to navigate at so or tell/verify how things are set. Dirac really is pretty amazing and worth trying out imo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I know I’m just adding my two Penneth as this is a forum and others may read it

I’m not using it with Dirac as I’m budget limited and the Dirac takes me over budget, but the dsp alone saved me 30 euros over a dsp.3 and conductor, so for me it’s not worth it to lose the processing power and the gui isn’t good… that’s my opinion 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I know I’m just adding my two Penneth as this is a forum and others may read it
> 
> I’m not using it with Dirac as I’m budget limited and the Dirac takes me over budget, but the dsp alone saved me 30 euros over a dsp.3 and conductor, so for me it’s not worth it to lose the processing power and the gui isn’t good… that’s my opinion 🤷🏽‍♂️


Get Dirac .... stop being a penny pincher and do it right


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> Get Dirac .... stop being a penny pincher and do it right


I compete and I’m budget limited by my class 😂 so no! Plus I can tune very well 😉


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I compete and I’m budget limited by my class 😂 so no! Plus I can tune very well 😉


Okay fine fine fine , you don’t know what your missing tho 🙀


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

lucas569 said:


> Legend has it that if you add a third Dirac You will hit the elusive brown note, jizz will come out of your ears from the sonic Nirvana and then you die with a permanent grin on your face. Good times! 😁


lol I have 5 minidsps in my car….. lol but your analogy is good, very good , did you happen to see mine in the sticky for tuning manual? About aliens? It’s a must see for a good laugh


----------

